# Prince Has Died



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

RIP Prince.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/21/entertainment/prince-estate-death/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R i p


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Only 57. Way too young


----------

